# Collecting Urine



## Mona (Dec 8, 2006)

For those of you that have used the urine based mare pregnancy tests, how were you able to collect urine? I have a couple I would like to test, but I tried the putting them in a stall with fresh straw, but that never worked. I know you can have them pee in paper towel or a pad, and then squeeze the urine into something to run the test, but how would/do you attach the pad or paper towel to the mare to be sure to get it soaked when they pee? Thanks!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a mare that pees every time I feed she was easy to test. I did some of the samples but never heard back from them :-( so still dont know if they are bred


----------



## liltnt (Dec 8, 2006)

My dad had race horses, and after a race he was required to have a urine test. He used to sit close to the horse, rub straw together and whistle. Now i watched this and I cant say I remember to tune but it worked. Of course he had big horses. And I doubt it would help much but it might be worth a try


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh c'mon Mona..I have this great pic in my head of you following said mare(s) around with a cup taped to a long stick! Try that?




:


----------



## Mona (Dec 8, 2006)

I wouldn't mind sitting and waiting or following them around, but heck, it is faaaar too cold outside for that this time of year! LOL!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 8, 2006)

Clean straw has always worked for me, every single time!!


----------



## Mona (Dec 8, 2006)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Clean straw has always worked for me, every single time!!


Yeah, and it has always worked here too, when I didn't need a urine sample. Normally when I put the mare in a stall, she will pee, but then I am not in there with her. When I stand in the stall with her, she thinks(knows!) something's up, and won't pee! LOL!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 8, 2006)

HIDE!!!!


----------



## Reble (Dec 8, 2006)

What about a large training pad for a dog or the pads they have for people in the drug store can buy single there. I think $.75 cents at our drug store and fasten it around her with duck tape or will a large toddler diaper work, just thinking out loud....



:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Dec 8, 2006)

DEPENDS! Just don't let anyone see you buying them. :lol:


----------



## Songcatcher (Dec 8, 2006)

When I tested mine, after various attempts, I settled on cutting off a plastic water bottle, covering the cut edge with duct tape, and then tapeing the plastic "cup" just under the vulva with a piece of duct tape from side to side. I put a paper towel in the cup to prevent spillage.

On the web site, they show a larger 2 liter bottle fastened to a blanket, but my contraption worked well for me.


----------



## Mona (Dec 8, 2006)

rabbitsfizz said:


> HIDE!!!!


:new_shocked: HIDE??!! Behind what? Hide where? I am in an open box stall. It's like trying to hide in an empty room! LOL!



: But, I was successful...at least in ONE of my attempts!

I made up two styrofoam cups for my pregnancy testing. I ran a piece of tape to both sides of the cup...and joined them together. I placed a kleenex inside each cup, so if they did pee and tipped the cup, at least I could squeeze enough from the kleenex to run the test. I ran the tape about 4-6" longer on each side of the cup.











I grabbed Deelite from the pasture, brought her into the barn, tied her up, and taped the cup into position. I just used more tape, and stuck it to her fur on her hind quarters.





















I put her in the stall, and then went to get Firedancer(mare pictured in these photos) to do the same with her, and when I got back into the barn, I immediately smelled pee. Anxious to see if my invention worked, I went right into the stall, lifted her tail, and VOILA...my cup runneth over! :aktion033: She gave me lots to work with! LOL!






I let her back out into the pasture, and put Firedancer in the stall with her cup in place. She did not pee fast like Deelite. So I went and brought a horse in to trim hooves on. Nothing...got another. Well, I ended up trimming up hooves on 4 horses. Finally, after the last mare was taken back out, I came into the barn, and I smelled she had pooped. I looked in the cup, and it ended smack dab in the cup! I was going to go back to the house to get a new cup to start over with, but thought sure as anything, once I leave to go to the house to get a new cup, she'll have peed, so I opted to dump the poop, wipe it out with a kleenex I had in my jacket pocket, and reapply the cup to her. Well I'll be darned if I didn't just get done cleaning the turds out of the cup, when I heard "water". I looked over at her, and sure enough her tail was in the air. I ran in, scaring the heck out of her in doing so, and was only able to get ONE drop while she was "winking" the drops off! OY!!!! I SWEAR she was laughing at me! :lol: So now I have to wait and start all over again! I turned her back out, as I read they normally only pee once every 6 hours, so I'll "rig her up" again when I bring her in for her grain and meds at suppertime.

Oh, and by the way...the results on the "cooperative" mare...






:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Beccy (Dec 8, 2006)

Mona said:


> Anxious to see if my invention worked, I went right into the stall, lifted her tail, and VOILA...my cup runneth over! :aktion033: She gave me lots to work with! LOL!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Omigosh Mona, thanks for the laugh, but I just breathed coffee right into my lungs in the process.

Great invention though and CONGRATULATIONS on the positive result!!! Hope you get co operation from Firedancer now!

Where does one get these pregnancy tests?


----------



## Mona (Dec 8, 2006)

I bought mine on the LB Last Chance Auction.



:


----------



## Beccy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks Mona, I'll check it out!



:


----------



## CJMM6 (Dec 8, 2006)

Are these tests the same ones a person uses



: Please excuse me if it isn't. Thanks, cjmm


----------



## CyndiD (Dec 8, 2006)

Mona, Sandii Turner at Quarter Moon Farm was telling me about those tests..I thought she mentioned it came with instructions on how to collect the urine...

Cannot remember exactly..but might be worth it to send her an email to ask...



:

[email protected]

I also think she is a dealer.....



:

Looks like you did pretty good tho.... :aktion033:


----------



## qtrmoonfarm (Dec 8, 2006)

VERY inventive Mona! :aktion033: :aktion033: Big Congrats on the upcoming foal too!

We are also distributors for the urine and the serum test and I used a contraption similar to yours but attached it to a blanket much like the sample Freeland mentioned..so no sticky tape and hair removal fits LOL Just punch a hole in each side of a paper cup, tie strings to the holes and clip to blanket edges or diaper pin. A clean stall will work with no bedding, you really don't need much for the sample, it can even be a tad dirty..we scooped enough right off the stall mat in an indented area..as well as scooping some out of a pee spot in one stall..they were all ultrasounded after the test kits were used ..all confirmed by both methods to be pregnant or not. Very cool since my vet can't US the smaller mares and some I have are nitwits about it and stress out.



:


----------



## Mona (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, my second attempt went well! It went like clockwork! I put Firedancer back in for feeding, attached the cup, and by the time I was done the rest of my chores and went in to let them back out, she had filled her cup for me! And, she is pregnant too!

I looked at that think on the website...the one Songcatcher and Sandii referred to, but I needed to be able to use items I already at at home here, as I live 33 miles out of town, and didn't want to make the trip. I also wanted something that I could collect with, that did not need to be attached to a blanket. The tape did not pull any hair out. They have a thick winter coat and the tape was not very sticky at all and was VERY easily removed. It was some sort of cloth tape that I had on hand from my vet. I think I'll just continue to use this method again as needed, as it worked out not too bad.



:


----------



## Reble (Dec 8, 2006)

Now I have been told human pregnancy test can work on animals.

Only $10.00 / Now Mona what would yours cost?

Anyone else know wether it would work or not



:


----------



## Mona (Dec 8, 2006)

CJMM and Reble, I have no idea if human ones work or not, but I do know that with these ones that I used, I could not use the urine full strangth...it had to be diluted in a liquid that came in the test kit before using the urine for testing.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 8, 2006)

Reble said:


> Now I have been told human pregnancy test can work on animals.
> 
> Only $10.00 / Now Mona what would yours cost?
> 
> ...



Nope they won't work, I heard the same thing, and actually tried it........on a very heavy in foal mare........it showed negative, and 3 days later she foaled.

It tests for human hormones not equine!!!!!!!!!!

I had a friend swear it worked on her mare...........that is why I tried it!



:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 8, 2006)

Mona, You're a genius!!! If I hadn't seen the pics with my own eyes I NEVER would have believed that worked!!! Plus, it was great for a good laugh!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## carlenehorse (Dec 9, 2006)

Everytime I put clean shavings down they all have to come and pee on it.

I have never tried to collect urine so it would probably not work when you are watching them. LOL

Carlene


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 11, 2006)

I safety pinned a washcloth to Ruby's blanket, so that it made a "diaper" of sorts. And I put a maxi pad in it, and then was able to squeeze the urine out of the pad. Worked well!

Jessi


----------



## woodnldy (Dec 11, 2006)

Duct tape and kotex. :aktion033:



: Worked good and didn't seem to pull enough hair to bother them. I tried several other tapes and they wouldn't stay on till they swished their tails twice. one gal went while I was trying to get the thing taped on another so I ran over and soaked it up with what was in my hand.



: Boy was I glad no one drove up for a while there.



:


----------



## Meavey (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a question, how long with these tests keep?

Like in their experation date?

And does anyone know if foalproof shippes to Europe? I canÂ´t find an email adres on their website.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 20, 2006)

Hahahaha, oh Mona, I just had a visual of you with a little cup, running around after a mare who is trotting just fast enough to get away, with this look on her face of 'oh no you dont~"


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow Mona... thanks for the visuals



: Hee hee hee only true animal people would appreciate seeing those



:

Very interesting I think you should post this to the "best of" section of the Forum!

Andrea


----------



## Rauchmini's (Jan 19, 2007)

HI Everyone my name is Lynne Rauch I'm a distributor for WeeFoal Urine Pregnancy Tests, I wanted to answer a few questions,

1, No a human pregnancy test does not work on horses

2. I will check on shipping to Europe

3.the tests are good for a full year there is a experation date on them andthey need to be kept refrigerated once you have received them

4.They defintaly work !!!!! No false posititves

5. ways of collecting urine besides Mona's awesome discovery is listed below, remeber a wee bit of dirt wont hurt your tests, also they sell for $38.00 each or 3 for $100 I have listed them again on Last Chance auction for anyone intersted in ordering, any questions please email me !!!!!! Thanks Lynne [email protected]

The WeeFoal test is best performed on freshly collected urine which may be obtained at any time of the day. The test may also be performed on collected urine which has been stored for up to 48 hours at 4 degrees centigrade. It does not have to be in sterile conditions. A wee bit of dirt wont hurt.

Horses urinate relatively infrequently, about once every 6 hours. Consequently, unless you know the habits of your mare, it can be tricky catching her urinating so that you can collect a sample for pregnancy testing. Some mares are very obliging, and will urinate predictably after exercise or feeding, or being put on or taken off a float, and so collecting a urine sample is easy.

Less co-operative mares can often be encouraged to urinate by putting them in a stable with light plastic sheet on the ground and fresh straw at the parameter. Some mares will urinate after they have been 'whistled' at. Some owners have also found that simply taping a sanitary pad below the vulva of their mare permits easy collection of a urine sample.

It is not necessary to collect the urine sample directly into a container as it is being voided. If you see your mare urinating, urine which has been voided onto the ground can still be collected by placing absorbent material (e.g. a paper towel) onto it, and squeezing the urine out into a container.

Another very reliable method to collect urine is to attach a collection device to the mare. One such device, invented by breeder Gill Booth from KeriKeri, attaches to the mare's blanket cover. The device is simple, inexpensive and easy to make, and generally undetected by the mare. A picture of Gill's device is shown below.






Suggestion: Placing some absorbent material in the collection container is also useful, as this prevents all the collected urine splashing out when your mare runs up to greet you! Again the urine can be squeezed out of the absorbent material into a sample container for shipping.

Test procedure

The WeeFoal test can be performed on a urine sample collected from 120 days after mating through to expected foaling. It is not recommended to use the test before 120 days have elapsed after mating. Run the test at room temperature and in a well-lighted area. The urine sample and test pack should be at room temperature before performing the test. The urine sample must be diluted as described below.

Do not run the test with undiluted urine.

When ready to perform the test, open the foil pouch and place the test cassette, 2 plastic pipettes and tube of urine diluent on a flat, clean surface. Take one of the pipettes, squeeze the upper bulb and draw enough of the urine sample into the pipette to fill the stem completely. (0.15 ml will fill the stem, and any overdrawn amount will go into the lower bulb reservoir). Discharge the urine sample from the pipette stem into the tube of urine diluent by gently squeezing the upper bulb (any excess fluid from the draw will remain in the reservoir). Replace the cap on the tube of urine diluent and invert the tube twice to thoroughly mix the urine with the diluent. Take the second pipette, put the stem in the tube of diluted urine, and draw enough of the diluted urine sample into the pipette to fill the stem completely. Discharge the diluted urine sample drop by drop from the pipette stem into the round sample well of the cassette by gently squeezing the upper bulb (any excess fluid from the draw will remain in the reservoir).

Allow the sample to soak into the absorbent pad in the well between drops. Once a few drops have been added to the sample well, the urine will start to flow along the membrane in the cassette window. Continue adding drops of diluted urine until the leading edge of the fluid is Â¾ of the way along the membrane, i.e. has reached the â€˜Câ€™ mark on the plastic housing.






Do not flood the sample well by adding too much sample, or adding it too quickly.

Wait for 5 to 10 minutes. The test result will generally be obvious within 5 minutes but occasionally it may take up to 10 minutes for the result to clearly form.






Positive ------------ Negative

Interpreting the result


----------



## Meavey (Jan 20, 2007)

Well I tried it with a cup yesterday offcourse the dear lady also pooped in it.



:

Trying again today. :bgrin


----------

